
Show HN: Memeois – a personalized approach to memes - anushkmittal
https://app.memeois.com/
======
anushkmittal
Memeois is a personalized approach to memes, a combination of social
experience and unique meme-ing features:

\- Find new memes every time you launch the app. We use Machine Learning to
understand memes that you’d love and display an endless Feed of fresh memes to
browse whenever you launch the app.

\- Search memes by keywords or categories. You can type “India” to view all
memes that mention India or say “Hey Siri, search dank memes on Memeois.” We
use AI to index each meme to search through inside text and identify visible
themes and objects.

\- Modify existing memes using the built in meme generator or create new memes
from templates. Each meme can be edited to make your own and we also offer an
increasing choice of templates to work with.

Besides these exclusive features, Memeois has been designed with special care
to iPhone X and iPad Pro integrating iOS features like Face ID / Touch ID
authentication, Today Widget to view memes from lock screen and much more.

I hope you found it interesting! I'd love to hear your feedback / suggestions.

